# the Sons of Horus, starting a legion



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

after i had finished my pre/early heresy horus (and posted it somewhere on these very boards) i decided to not just stop with the warmaster himself but to build an army based around the sons of horus.

the "rules" i set myself where simple: fluffwise the army is placed in the very beginning of the heresy, so looks still very imperial (and could, if it would befit the great warmaster, still be used as such), so no horns, mutations, deamons and other explicit chaos elements. also no chaos insignia (skulls and arrows are allowed cause the imperial marines are often also coverd in them, just no eight-pointed stars or chaos-god specific insignia. als no aquila's both because fluffwise only EC were allowed to carry those but also because i imagine Horus stripping all those off in a early stage. i use chaos spacemarines as the basic models because of the very gothic look and because their armour and weaponry is older then that of the imperial SM's. 

I've never familiarised myself with the use of green stuff, so my modeling will include minor conversions only. While i'm including some of the characters from the books (at this stage loken and Abaddon) i try to include as many recognisable elements in the models as possible but they are at the end just converted models of basic plastic miniatures. For example, for abaddon i added a shield on his stomach and used a head with a topknot to add some of the elements also featured on him in the current age miniature of him and the collected visions book, but i lack the skills to model a completely accurate abaddon. for me it's more important to be able to look at the figure and get an "abadonnesque" feeling than to create an exact replica of the artbooks.

For the color of the legion i chose a color based on the index astartes color but made it a little more grey, so to get it more in line with the pictures in the collected visions artbook. I use a mix of fortress grey and dark angels green. and, contrary to old fluff, NO red gloves [imo if the SOH ever wore red gloves the inquisition had never allowed the crimson fist their trademark after the heresy]. also i plan to use the legion's color on all my models, despite the fact that fluffwise some units wore different colors (black for the justaerin terminators), mainly to keep a uniform look to my army. 

last of all, i'm not a gamer so my army will be based around models i like and will not be based on an army list. 

So, after my rather long explanations of my basics, here are the miniatures so far, still very heavy work in progress with none of the miniatures except Horus completely finished yet.

the Warmaster himself









The legion so far 









Abaddon WIP









a terminator 









Garviel Loken WIP









hope you like my ideas and the realisation of them, i plan to post any important updates asap.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

big erm legion?

and they are looking great!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

It's finally nice to see some Sons of Horus and not Luna Wolves...looking good so far dude!!!!


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought that the Sons of Horus had different colored armor, that they changed to when their named changed. I believe it was grayish-green.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

xpunksbeendeadx said:


> I thought that the Sons of Horus had different colored armor, that they changed to when their named changed. I believe it was grayish-green.


hey did and theyre symbol was the eye of horus too


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

He already explained the choice of colour in the first post, unless you didn't read it all of course. Nice scheme and cool models I like where this is heading and I hope it all gos well.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking good! Like the colour scheme.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Your Horus looks great and Abbadon looks awesome as well! I am repping you for just following your gut and doing it the way you want to! Love the gray green as well! Very nice and hope this turns out just the way you want it!


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks guys!

I did a lot of armourpainting this week and all marines now have at least some colour on them, also i did some work on my banner. not enough of an overall change to justify pictures though. i did some detailing on Abaddon and put some effort into finishing one marine all the way, i'm quite happy with the result. And for brother wulox i added a special picture to show i did indeed use the eye of Horus for a symbol :grin:

hope to do some more painting during the weekend, hopefully i will finish Abaddon...


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

loving the paint scheme m8 cant to see more


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

update time!

i'm proud to present my finished Ezekyle Abaddon. 



















Horus and his first captain









i have to admit i'm quite happy with the final result! Abaddon turned out as the brutal warrior i imagine him to be and i'm glad for the use of the masked face because it immidiately sets him apart from Horus and his 40k (as opposed to 30k) counterpart and IMO adds a somewhat threatening look. and his topknot still has 10.000 years to grow into the enormous thing featured on the 40k miniature :biggrin:

also a somewhat rough WIP of my standard bearer:










hope you guys like it.


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

hi. it's been quite a long time since my last update, and i'm afraid there hasn't been a world of progress yet, mainly because of the AOBR boxed set, which "forced" me to paint up a bunch of ultramarines with my seven year old son. but after that i managed to finish some of the marines and i have bought the army set, which i have started assembling, including some de-bunnified berzerkers. i can hardly wait to start painting those. i've also made some dark angels veterans as lodgemembers, as an escort to the erebus i'm making. more pics when i have some paint on those.

some sons of horus 










some more










enjoy, hope you like them.

groupshot


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

nice looking sons of horus :good:

and is that a forge world 6 inch tall marine in the background :shok:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

They look great! Very nice color choice!

Keep it up!

Chaosftw


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks guys!

(unfortunately) the big bloodangel is not a forgeworld one but a resin collectors statue (costed a lot less than the forgeworld SM though).


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

wow, it looks very similar to the fw one :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Overall this is a very nice looking army, well painted, clean. My only suggestion is to do something different with the bases as they don't contrast at all with the models, almost like there is too much gray or something. Perhaps adding in a bit of browns or possibly reds would help but as it stands the bases just seem too plain for the models on them.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow its looking really good although if you want to be compleatly correct abaddon had black hair but he still looks great and I love Horus!

On a side note 100 posts!!


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

time for an update. my sons have a new daddy. the reason for this is that after i finished my emperor (featured here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=291998#post291998) and sanguinius (found here; http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=346694#post346694) i found my home-made horus a bit simple in comparison. I gave this model the talon of Horus from abaddon the despoiler and I'm busy to convert that model to look like his pre-heresy self now. hope to finish him this weekend.

I proudly present my vision of the warmaster: Lupercal!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good there Horus, where did you get that model?


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow.... that is just too good. Wish i could model like that. Keep it up its inspiration!


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

and here is my new Abaddon.

conversions consist of adding a topknot from a AOBR ork, giving him the claw that was left over from my horus (and so ironically equiping him in fact with the talon of Horus), changing the deamon-swords blade for the one from the DA upgrade sprue, shoulderguards made from Tamiya's German fuel drums and my personal favorite touch, a chaos spawn's eye where the skull on abaddon's chest was. 

and yes, I know he should wear a black terminatorsuit being Justaerin and all, but as I explained earlier I want al my models in the legion-colours. So consider this to be Abaddon in his spare uniform for special occasions :grin: 










@ Trevor Drake and zas240: thanks guys! the model is from Ronin Miniatures and is officially released as The lost Son, since this is not an official GW miniature... so my modeling skills have nothing to do with the way this figure looks (exept for the small conversion of adding the Talon of Horus from Abaddon).


----------

